# LF Builder of wrought iron stand 24.5Lx18.5Wx30T



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone know any welders who could fabricate a simple wrought iron stand with dimensions as followed: 24.5 L X 18.5 W X 30 T that would accommodate two aquariums ? I'm finding it hard to nearly impossible for a source local who would build this. Any suggestions ?


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

I could probable build the stand for ya.
D'Wyatt


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, I found one.


----------

